# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Pct After Sust 250????

## ricky470

hey guys, 
I took sus250 for 10 weeks (1cc twice a week - 20 shots)
I just finished my cycle yesterday.

I've been getting mixed opinions. Some ppl are telling me i'm supposed to start my PCT a couple of days after and some say i should wait atleast a week or two. When is the best to start your PCT?
Also, do i need to do clomid, novadex and HCG or just one of em?

Please, i'm very lost and any help would be good.

----------


## djoc

Im on the same cycle as you exept I started of with dbols. Anyway for my pct im Going to be using clomid for 1 month about 18 days after my last injection. Also Im gonna throw in some tribex for a couple months. I think its 200mg clomid first day then 50mg ed after that for a month or so.. ps. how where your gains??

----------


## ricky470

i was expecting more but I put on 10 lbs :S
now i'm just hoping i keep most of it. how about you?
and i'm hearing that clomid gets your sex drive up but takes a long long time as compared to HCG .
so along with HCG i've been told to do novadex to stop gyno effects.

----------


## djoc

Im only on week 6 of my cycle right now and I have put on around 10 pounds, but I also kickstarted it with dbol . Im not having any problems with gyno so I havent really thought about novadex. I think Im gonna just stick with the clomid and tribbulas. Im not sure about clomid and sex drive? I thought it had a reverse effect on it but I could be wrong. Ive got 4 more weeks to go on this cycle so hopefully I will pack on the pounds.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

Damn guys, i'm on Sust 500/wk, EQ 400/wk...... i just finished week 7 and im up 14lbs, are you guys not plowing through enough food or what? I would be pissed if i only gained 10lbs off a sust cycle... hell i gained 16lbs off a 10 weeker of Test E at 250/wk.... djoc start smashing the cals man.. shoot for over 5000 a day, or at least get close.. 4 weeks isn't much time left....

----------


## Tyrone_Biggums

Begin PCT for sustanon 12-14 days after last shot....
week1. 60mg Nolvadex 
week2. 40mg Nolvadex
week3. 40mg Nolvadex
week4. 20mg Nolvadex

----------


## Booz

clomid therapy should start 18 days after the last injection of sustanon .

----------


## stocky121

> clomid therapy should start 18 days after the last injection of sustanon.



we've had this convo before bro  :LOL:   :LOL:  

but i believe you should wait 21 day's to start pct not 18

----------


## Booz

> we've had this convo before bro   
> 
> but i believe you should wait 21 day's to start pct not 18


ahhhh this is wat your goin on about ho ho ho!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
we will beg to differ mate!!
im off to watch us spank the mancs!!!fingers crossed!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## stocky121

> ahhhh this is wat your goin on about ho ho ho!!  
> we will beg to differ mate!!
> im off to watch us spank the mancs!!!fingers crossed!!



cool bro it's alway's good to have a debate about somthing  :AaGreen22:  

catch ya in a bit bro hope you win  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## LB33

> Damn guys, i'm on Sust 500/wk, EQ 400/wk...... i just finished week 7 and im up 14lbs, are you guys not plowing through enough food or what? I would be pissed if i only gained 10lbs off a sust cycle... hell i gained 16lbs off a 10 weeker of Test E at 250/wk.... djoc start smashing the cals man.. shoot for over 5000 a day, or at least get close.. 4 weeks isn't much time left....


hey I am planning on doing the same cycle as you? what do you think of it so far? good gains?

----------


## Tasmaniac

I'm just finishing week 6 using sustamix 250. I gained around 20lb now. Admittedly, it was depleted weight. I used a fair bit of the test in the first few weeks and only have about 1-1.5 ml left. I bought clomid from Ar-r but didn't get anything else. Is it ok to use just clomid?

----------

